# God of Forgotten Things



## StevenSavile (Mar 20, 2007)

Just remembered this one was floating out in the ether at Infinity Plus, so for folks who actually don't hate reading off a screen...

The God of Forgotten Things - a short story by Steven Savile


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 20, 2007)

Easy enough to print it up (as I've done, to read later).


----------

